

Ask HN: which Android devices to get for development? - kranner

I'm an iOS developer considering branching out into Android development for my F2P game https://itunes.apple.com/app/alphabet-connection-logic/id560852073 . I have a limited budget for hardware, so I'm looking for advice on which Android devices to start with.<p>There is a lot of info out there but I'm asking this on HN in hopes of obtaining the most current information. Thanks.
======
franklinho
I would suggest the following:

Android 2.1-2.3 Phone (e.g. HTC Evo) Android 4.0 Phone (usually high def)
(Galaxy SIII, Galaxy Nexus, and most other modern Android phones).

Those cover most of your situations as the Android SDK mostly changed after
Android 3.0 and 4.0.

------
ronyeh
I'd buy a basic Nexus 7.

I'm an iOS developer, and next year I'll branch into Android development. I'll
probably go with a N7 (and maybe the N4).

~~~
kranner
Thanks!

------
kodeshpa
I am happy to rent u few devices shoot me a email .

~~~
kranner
That's very generous but information would be much more valuable at this point
:)

What devices do you recommend?

